

Mouse Speedometer - jlaurito
http://bl.ocks.org/jlaurito/raw/d2f172c58b6ee07cf3d4/

======
GuiA
Setting your mouse's tracking speed to the maximal value makes it trivial to
get a high speed. Similarly, a large screen gives you more room to accelerate
:)

~~~
Fuzzwah
Zooming out your browser window is also an effective way of cheating....

------
mmastrac
Doesn't work in Firefox, but works in Chrome. Are people even testing other
browsers these days?

> ReferenceError: event is not defined

~~~
jlaurito
thanks- fixed that. Takes a while for bl.ocks to update from gist though

~~~
mmastrac
Thanks. Still not 100% though. It's missing the axis that renders in Chrome.

~~~
jlaurito
Also- thanks for the bug reports. Really helpful.

~~~
mmastrac
Working perfectly now, good stuff. :)

------
peapicker
Here I though someone had made a digital speedometer attached to a wheel that
an actual live mouse ran upon...

That would have been cool.

------
jlaurito
Top score in the office is 14mph

